# Which Deere tractor to load pallets?



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a 2305 Deere tractor that we use the heck out of for small landscaping jobs and odds and ends. Max lift on it is roughly 8-900 lbs. 

We are considering keeping it and adding another unit to help with pallets of rock salt. 2350lbs. 

Anyone using a 3000 / 4000 series to load heavy pallets like these?

The only tractor spec'd to load over 2500 is the 4x20 series with 400cx loader. Optioned out right it's almost a 40k tractor. That puts me into a very nice skid steer that will load anything I need?


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

A 400 series tractor will NOT load a 1 ton pallet, at best 1500 pounds. I have had several of them and know. The smallest Deere tractor you can load pallets is the 5000 series. I myself use a 317 skid. With the rear weights I can lift 2500# but its a load.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Not a Deere guy, but I can tell you that NO compact tractor will load much more than 1500/1700 lbs

You have to get into a utility tractor (65hp + ) to be able to move a full pallet.

I've found that Deere loaders move less than NH loaders on the compact tractors. (but not enough to really make a difference)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

johndeereguy;700206 said:


> A 400 series tractor will NOT load a 1 ton pallet, at best 1500 pounds. I have had several of them and know. The smallest Deere tractor you can load pallets is the 5000 series. I myself use a 317 skid. With the rear weights I can lift 2500# but its a load.


The OP was talking about a 4000 series not a 400 series

My 320 or 250 will handle up to a 3500# skid but it is about maxed out


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

LoneCowboy;700363 said:


> Not a Deere guy, but I can tell you that NO compact tractor will load much more than 1500/1700 lbs
> 
> You have to get into a utility tractor (65hp + ) to be able to move a full pallet.
> 
> I've found that Deere loaders move less than NH loaders on the compact tractors. (but not enough to really make a difference)


IDK how the Deere compares to the NH either but I load a 2000# implement hanging on a chain from the bucket on a TC45 and it works well

IDK how much difference it makes with the skid being 2500# and the center of gravity being out a little farther


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good info guys thanks. I do more things with a tractor than a skid steer that's why I ask. 
The books show the 4000 series with a 400cx loader can do 2600ish. With a cab it's a 40k tractor compared to a used 320 Skid Steer with a cab at 26-33k..


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Our 4120 will lift a pallet FROM the truck, but will not lift it once lowered. We have a 400cx loader I believe which lifts a little more than than the 400x. The pallets I am talking about weighed 2300 lbs. give or take. Also, even with the tires loaded, you need a big counterweight, like 1500 plus pounds. My back tires were off the ground partially when lifting these pallets. We had a new holland tc33d last, which is smaller and comparable to the 3x20 deere series, and would not lift but half a pallet.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jlouki01;700578 said:


> Good info guys thanks. I do more things with a tractor than a skid steer that's why I ask.
> The books show the 4000 series with a 400cx loader can do 2600ish. With a cab it's a 40k tractor compared to a used 320 Skid Steer with a cab at 26-33k..


If I were you I would take a good look at the NH tractors

I have run both and like the NH better

Dont tell JD i said that


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

cretebaby;700517 said:


> IDK how the Deere compares to the NH either but I load a 2000# implement hanging on a chain from the bucket on a TC45 and it works well
> 
> IDK how much difference it makes with the skid being 2500# and the center of gravity being out a little farther


Well, I can tell you for a fact that a TC45 with the NH loader will lift exactly 33 bags (1650lbs) of salt/fertilizer/seed/whatever) on a pallet. It won't do 34 bags.

too bad they put 50 bags on a pallet. :crying:


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Jd 300*

have a 300cx on a 32 hp JD, you might get it on the ground but thats it's. I've lifted some good loads but also have lifted the rear off the ground at the wrong times.


----------

